# nvidia 9500GT replacement fan



## karg (Aug 4, 2009)

My fan keeps needing to be oiled and pushed useing my finger or something to get it to move and its getting annoying so where would i get a replacement fan i dont know of any computer stores nearby so i have been looking online and the only place i ifnd is ebay and iam not sure if any nvidia fan will do or if i need a certain one


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What brand and model video card do you have.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The card manufacturer can sell you a new one or you can look on Newegg for an aftermarket replacement.


----------



## karg (Aug 4, 2009)

Specifications

Graphics Processing Unit
- NVIDIA® GeForce® 9500 GT @ 550 MHz engine clock
- 32 Stream Processors
- Dual 400 MHz RamDAC
- Max. Resolution @ 2560 x 1600
- True 128-bit floating point high dynamic-range (HDR) lighting with 16x full- screen anti-aliasing

Memory
- 512MB GDDR3/GDDR2
- 1600/1000 MHz memory clock
- 128-bit memory bus


Bus Support
- PCI Express 2.0 // PCI Express x16


3D Acceleration
- Microsoft® DirectX®10 support
- Unified Shader Model 4.0
- OpenGL 2.1

This is the specs copy & pasted from the site i got it


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Look on the card for a brand name like EVGA, XFX, BFG to name a few.

Or something like this> http://zalman.co.kr/ENG/product/Product_Read.asp?Idx=142


----------



## karg (Aug 4, 2009)

the only brand name on it is a nvidia sticker on the center of the fan


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What is the brand of the PC(assuming the card came preinstalled)?


----------



## karg (Aug 4, 2009)

The pc brand is an E-system but it isnt the card that came with it i installed it almost a year ago


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you have a link to where you bought the card if it's less then a year old it should be under warranty still


----------



## karg (Aug 4, 2009)

i dont think it will be as i got it from ebay:sigh:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I would look on the card real good(both sides) for a manufacturer name and model(nvidia only makes the chipset and reference design) If you find one then you'll be able to inquire about any possible warranty if not a aftermarket cooler will work but can be a pain to install.


----------



## karg (Aug 4, 2009)

i checked took the fan off & put it back on the only other sticker on it is a small circle with the numbers 1-12 on it like a clock and the letters in the middle SW under that is QC then under that is 08/09

i hope that does not sound confusing


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's probably a generic card made for OEM use then, the GPU cooler is like a CPU cooler anytime you disturb the thermal paste/pad you need to clean it off and apply new.
Or if it has a red colored circuit board it may be one of the defective OEM cards HP was using and was dumped by the manufacturer of the card to your eBay seller> http://h30434.www3.hp.com/psg/board/message?board.id=HardwareDPC&message.id=7416


----------



## karg (Aug 4, 2009)

i dont think it is one of those defective ones but i thought it might be easier to just show you the card not great quality pics tho there from camera phone

zoomed out









close up on fan took the sticker off the top aswell


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No that's not one of HP ones, that's a totally different type of cooler.


----------



## karg (Aug 4, 2009)

would it cost much to replace it ? also i have been thinking of upgrading my card seems i have an excuse to do so aswell:laugh: what would be a good upgrade ?

Edit: i think you will prolly need to know my motherboard etc so here it is

motherboard http://www.ebuyer.com/product/168936
Ram http://www.ebuyer.com/product/142382
CPU http://www.ebuyer.com/150186?ref=ga&gclid=CPXf6tfhipwCFZkA4wodOHcjYA


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The fan/heatsink about 25-30 pounds

What Power supply do you have?


----------



## karg (Aug 4, 2009)

i honestly have no idea iam useing the one that came with the pc when i bought it

if its gonna cost 25-30 pounds i think i would perfer to put it towards a new card

Edit: i just had a look and it says max power output 300w +12v +5&3.3v total


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's really not large enough to properly power your present card.
What kind of budget are you looking at to upgrade?


----------



## karg (Aug 4, 2009)

i dont have a set budget i would be wiling to pay a for a decent upgrade i dont need a really expensive card but i want something that is better than just 1 step up from my current card if you know what i mean


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

The next step up is the 70-80 pound range. The cards in this price range are, in order of most performance to least:

Radeon 4850 (sometimes available for that cheap, sometimes not)
Radeon 4770
GeForce 9800GT
Radeon 4830
GeForce 9600GT
Radeon 4670
GeForce 9800GT (Low power models)
GeForce GT220
GeForce 9600GSO


----------



## karg (Aug 4, 2009)

if i bought a Radeon 4850 would i need a new power supply aswell ? if so how much would that cost be aswell


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

A Radeon 4850 (also the 4830) needs a quality 600W+ PSU. I'd recommend the Corsair TX650W.
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/135514
70 pounds

The others could get by on a quality 550W:
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/132563


----------



## karg (Aug 4, 2009)

if i bought this http://www.ebuyer.com/product/135514 which card would be better http://www.ebuyer.com/product/168023 or http://www.ebuyer.com/product/173209


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

If you have a large monitor (1440x900 resolution or larger) go for the second one (more RAM is better for high resolutions), if you have a small monitor (1280x800 or less) then save five pounds and go for the first one.


----------



## karg (Aug 4, 2009)

my monitor is 22" 1680x1050 so i will get the second one so when i get paid next i will be sure to get them thank you all for your help


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Also, if you want to spend a more so you can play at higher settings on your full resolution:

Best:
Radeon 5870 (recommended 750W PSU)
GeForce GTX295 (requires 750W PSU)
Radeon 4870x2 (requires 750W PSU)
Radeon 5850 (recommended 750W PSU)
GeForce GTX285 (recommended 750W PSU)
Radeon 4850x2 (requires 750W PSU)
GeForce GTX280 (recommended 750W PSU)
GeForce GTX275 - Radeon 4890 
GeForce GTX260 - Radeon 5770 - Radeon 4870
GeForce GTS250 - Radeon 5750 - Radeon 4850
Radeon 4770 - GeForce 9800GT
Radeon 4830
Least


However, the 4850 should be just fine, I'm just giving you your other options.


----------



## karg (Aug 4, 2009)

would http://www.ebuyer.com/product/175914 & this http://www.ebuyer.com/product/135514 be better for me ?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes, that might give you better performance. We normally don't prefer XFX, but that's an excellent price for a 4870. I say go for it.


----------



## karg (Aug 4, 2009)

thank you you have been a big help i hope to order it this weekend & get it soon
also how hard is it to install a power supply ?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Not very hard. Easiest way:

Turn off and unplug the computer. 
Set the computer on its side on a hard surface (NOT CARPET)
Unscrew the current power supply and set it aside, still attached to everything
Put the new power supply next to it
Trace the cables from the old PSU, find the equivalent cable on the new one, and swap them. Bear in mind that the new PSU will have plugs that break apart into smaller ones (8 pin into two 4 pins, 24 pin into 20 pin, 8 pin into 6 pin, etc.).
Repeat until old PSU is completely unplugged.
Place the new PSU in the case and screw it in.


Then to install the graphics card, unscrew the old one from the case, use one hand to hold back the plastic locking bit on the slot, and lift the card out with the other hand. Then place the new card in its place and screw it in. Connect the two 6-pin PCIe power connectors from the PSU.


----------



## karg (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks will keep that in mind again you have all been very helpful thanks alotray:


----------

